# How many rasboras?



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

How many rasboras can I put in a 10 gallon with a betta? This tank will have live plants...driftwood and lots of little hidey spots.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

What kind of rasbora, specifically? Or if you aren't sure, what kinds are available to you? The variety can make a big difference with rasboras.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

harlequin's most likely..I would love to find some dwarf rasboras but I doubt I will be able to find them locally.. And it is pretty hot here to get them shipped in.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a profile of harlequin rasboras: 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/harlequin-rasbora/

They are a shoaling fish, so get an absolute minimum of 5, more is better. Recommended tank size is (slightly) larger than a 10 gallon, so probably 5 or 6 would be your limit if you decide to get them anyway. 

Dwarf are definitely a better option if you can find them. I would get a group of 10-12 in a 10 gallon with a betta, if that's all you're going to have in there. Mosquito also could be a good choice, with 8-10 of them in there. 

Rasbora males can get a bit nippy, and they're quite fast. Some breeds are worse than others with this. If you refer to the link above, you can read profiles of several other types of rasboras - just keep in mind that they are all shoaling fish, so you'll want to get at least 6 of which ever you can decide on. 6-10 in a 10 gallon with a betta would probably be your max, unless you got the dwarves.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thankyou! that link was very helpful. I almost forgot about the "chili" rasboras, they're very pretty.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have chilli rasboras! They are stunning. I love them. And they don't nip, so far.  If you can get them or dwarf rasboras (borasas maculata), they are lovely and you could have easily 10.
If you go for harlequins, I think 6 and a betta would be a good number. 5 minimum, 6 maximum.


----------

